# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Mùa sen hồng bung nở đất trời

## dungntn

*Giữa tháng năm, sen  bắt đầu trổ bông. Ở miền bắc lúc này đâu đâu cũng thấy sen, nhưng sen  chỉ vài đóa, lác đác, lênh đênh trên nước soi bóng hồng.*
  Có lẽ nơi nhiều sen nhất mà tôi từng  nhìn thấy là khu du lịch sinh thái Ðầm Long, rừng Bằng Tạ (thuộc quần  thể Ba Vì - Tản Viên). 70 km từ trung tâm Hà Nội đến Ðầm Long đường đẹp,  và sẽ thơ mộng hơn nếu đi vào tháng tám, khi sen vẫn còn bông rực rỡ mà  tiết trời thì ít nhiều đã bớt ngột đi rồi.


 
Qua thị xã Sơn Tây, rẽ ngang con đường  nên thơ ven hồ Suối Hai, quá lên 5 km nữa là đến Ðầm Long. Người chưa  đến bao giờ cũng nên cẩn thận để ý lối rẽ, vì trót chạy quá chút là vào  thẳng... Nghĩa trang Bất Bạt. Nằm lọt giữa rừng nguyên sinh Bằng Tạ,  khu Ðầm Long được quy hoạch để phục vụ du lịch với hệ thống phòng khách  sạn, nhà sàn, nhà hàng, dịch vụ massage, xông hơi, karaoke, bể bơi và  khu giải trí. Ðiểm độc đáo nhất nơi này là đầm sen khổng lồ mênh mông  gió tát.

Ði dạo trên con đường rừng, bên trái là những cổ thụ dây leo chằng chịt  ẩn hiện bìm bịp, tắc kè, cuốc kêu lúc sang hè, tay mặt là rợp mắt những  lá sen xanh óng và mầu hồng rực của loài hoa nước mùa hạ. Tranh tứ bình  thời xưa ưa vẽ Mai - Sen - Cúc - Hồng cho bốn mùa xuân hạ thu đông. Sen  tàn cúc lại nở. Trước khi chờ sen rã cánh phô nhị vàng để lên núi ngắm  cúc quỳ thì chẳng bằng tranh thủ đi dạo trên "cánh đồng sen" lúc chiều  vàng.


 
Những cây cầu sắt bắt ngang bờ rừng tới đảo nổi rậm rạp cây lá phía bên  kia. Ðứng giữa cầu hứng những tia nắng cuối cùng còn sót lại và cơn gió  rừng đẩy đưa ngào ngạt hương sen, mắt dõi qua bờ lau lách về tận phía  chân trời, nơi có những rặng núi đã tím ngắt mây chiều, rõ ràng những gì  đang diễn ra đây được gọi là Hạnh phúc.

Bạn chẳng thể có được cảm giác này trong những giờ tan tầm kẹt xe mù mịt  khói bụi giữa lòng Hà Nội và Sài Gòn. Bình yên quá, đến độ hươu nai  cũng không buồn ngước nhìn người. Chúng cũng đang mải tận hưởng hạnh  phúc của loài bốn chân: Gặm những đọt lá non dưới bóng mát râm ran tiếng  ve ở bất kỳ góc nào ưa thích quanh khu rừng. Những cư dân của đầm nước  lặng lẽ trôi theo bóng đò nan của vài cô thôn nữ đang mò cua bắt ốc giữa  rừng sen.


 

 
Ở đầm, thấy mặt trời đứng bóng thì nên về sớm chớ đừng mải chơi, kẻo con  đường ngang qua Suối Hai không còn lãng mạn như lúc về sáng. Gió heo  heo lạnh. Gió núi táp trước mặt, sau lưng. Mùi ngoại ô, mùi ngai ngái  rơm rạ bao phủ trong bóng tối. Nơi đây là rừng.

Chỉ cách Sơn Tây bình yên có hai chục cây số, quá lên tí nữa là về đến  Hà Nội đèn điện lấp lánh như sao sa với những con đường chưa khi nào  ngừng đông đúc, vậy mà sao heo hút đến thế. Thấy như chỉ có mình với  Trời và Ðất, với rừng già và những hồ nước sâu, và tiếng bánh xe lẹt xẹt  trên mặt đường. Thấy sợ, một nỗi sợ mênh mông và thích thú trước thiên  nhiên. Vẫn hẹn mùa sau, khi nào sen lại nở, ta sẽ quay lại cửa rừng.

( Theo thethaovietnam)

----------


## dung89

Sen đẹp thật

----------


## trinhyenchi

Trong đầm gì đẹp bằng sen
Lá xanh bông trắng lại chen nhuỵ vàng
Nhuỵ vàng bông trắng lá xanh
Gần bùn mà chẳng hôi tanh mùi bùn

----------


## vshotel

Mùa sang bỗng gặp đóa sen
Hứng mưa đón nắng lọc phèn dâng hương
Trời xanh cao đẫm gió sương
Kết muôn tinh túy vào gương sen ngà
Thu ngỡ ngàng với mộng hoa
Trái tim đỏ thắm trong ta đá vàng
Nhị hòa với giọt mưa chan
Tiếc màu nắng hạ thu càng thanh tao
Hồ ru sóng gợn dạt dào
Tỏa lan sinh khí ngạt ngào thơm hương
Đóa sen nở muộn một phương
Tinh khôi đọng giữa mạch nguồn nước non.

----------

